# Gator Attack Pic (don't look if you may be bothered)



## Woodbox (Jul 23, 2010)

So my wife and I were eating lunch together at our pond like we do everyday when this gator came out of nowhere and takes a goose. The other geese were pissed. He was around 4 ft long. We have seen him around the pond before. I was a few feet away from him when I took the picture. It was pretty sad  We didn't bother him. No reason to interfere and there was no saving that goose.

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-

-


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 23, 2010)

It happens. I hope you guys weren't too upset by it.


----------



## Woodbox (Jul 23, 2010)

My wife was upset. She gets sad when she thinks an animal is scared. I'm pretty understanding about things like this and don't get excited but its different to be there. I felt bad for the goose but I don't think it suffered too much. Im sure it was in shock. People who go into shock don't feel or remember much. Shock is natures way to show mercy.


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a pretty sweet picture. I couldn't resist with the whole "you may be bothered" comment. I was expecting much worse than that. The goose served it's place in the food chain. Hopefully it was able to procreate first.


----------



## Woodbox (Jul 23, 2010)

I hope it didn't have babies. They were playing a loud game of Tag, your it before the gator attack. We dont like them. They are dirty, loud, and think they have the right of way on the roads v cars. I yelled at the others to go back to Canada where there are no gators.


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 23, 2010)

Woodbox said:


> I hope it didn't have babies. They were playing a loud game of Tag, your it before the gator attack. We dont like them. They are dirty, loud, and think they have the right of way on the roads v cars. I yelled at the others to go back to Canada where there are no gators.


HA!



They sounds like crickets!


----------



## Vore (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice shot, though not as graphic as I expected. It's grim, but why would anyone here be bothered? We feed helpless bugs to our mantids. Really, there isn't much of a difference.


----------



## Rick (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice pic. Where are you located?


----------



## Woodbox (Jul 24, 2010)

Vore said:


> Nice shot, though not as graphic as I expected. It's grim, but why would anyone here be bothered? We feed helpless bugs to our mantids. Really, there isn't much of a difference.


Yea, that pic didn't happen to be too graphic.

I'd prefer to be overcautious rather then offend somebody.


----------



## Woodbox (Jul 24, 2010)

Rick said:


> Nice pic. Where are you located?


Jacksonville, FL

picture taken right HERE

I used to live a mile from there and I would get FL Bark mantids on my apt door. They were just trying to be kept. Wish I was into mantids more when I lived there now that I think back on it.


----------

